# EC90 carbon Clincher Brake Pad ?



## Mulowe

Can I use the cork brake pads that I use for my ZIPPs on these wheels?


----------



## Gervase

Yes, I am interested in this too. I have some new carbon rims, and the squealing is horrendous, once the pads warm up, that is on a descent, I am embarrassed about braking, such is the squeal. 

Have you had this trouble? are cork pads the best?


----------



## alexp247365

i had cork, swiss stop yellows work alot better, and seem to be the go-to standard for carbon.


----------



## Gervase

Thanks, I will try these, just ordered some in fact


----------



## kombo

The swiss stop yellows squeal like pigs when they get hot. They work well though.


----------



## Gervase

Ok, thanks for this. I have just put on a set & i will try them out in a race this week and see how i go.


----------



## SROC3

I have EC90SLs and use swiss stop yellows. No Squeals ever and brakes pretty good. No complains thus far.


----------



## Gervase

Ok, I can confirm now have done 4 races since I last posted here. The Swiss Stop Yellows are Great. In fact, I can not really tell the difference in braking on my Carbon wheels with the Yellows, or normal alloys and conventional brake pads. 
I will however be changing to Koolstop Salmonds on the Alloy Wheels, but for Carbon....the Swiss Stop Yellows, are Great....the "Bees Knees"..


----------

